# Knipex, Wera, Wiha?



## TOOL_5150

magikal1 said:


> the teeth on the linesmen flatten out quickly, leaving me slipping off and almost hitting myself


Same crap almost happened with me. I would steer clear of klein. I spent around $30 for my linemans pliers and the teeth are no longer. They are the newer blue/black journeyman pliers.

knipex, wera and wiha are all better quality IMHO.


~Matt


----------



## paul d.

i been using my klein lineman pliers for appx. 5 years. work good. klein bashing seems to be all the rage around here. but, i do agree, they're not as good as they used to be. especially the screwdrivers.


----------



## Mike_586

If things are similar to what they are in Ottawa, considering we're in the same province and things should be somewhat similar.

Wera you should be able to find in some branches of Westburne or Nedco. I've never seen Wiha at an electrical wholesalers, but it seems to be a popular brand with a lot of electronic wholesalers. Active Components is one that comes to mind.


----------



## magikal1

I've never seen any of these brands at Nedco, but I could always ask if they can order it, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Aiken Colon

We just brought on Wiha. I am not up to speed on the complete line. I did notice they have specials they put out monthly. I will get them together for you this weekend. And post them up. We carry Knipex as well, and if I had more time I would pick up Wera......will do in a few months.

JJ


----------



## Lz_69

Wera:
http://www.stainlessscrewdrivers.com/wheretobuy.shtml

Wiha:
http://wihatools.ca/index.php?main_page=page&id=1&zenid=128055c5709440b77d89931321ff7c13

You can also get rebranded Wiha screwdrivers from Weidmuller and Ideal.

As for Knipex I know you can get some of there tools through Acklands Grainger but if they don't have what you want you would have to email Knipex directly to get a list of their Canadian dealers. I think they might be sold through the same dealers as wera but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## jay_bolton

Hi magikal1.
You can pick up/order Knippex at any Torbram Electrical Supply.
http://www.torbramelectric.com/locations/stcatharines.html


----------



## magikal1

Thanks alot for pointing me in the right directions everybody, I really appreciate it. Will start the hunt for tools now :thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

ChannelLock works for me..
De-Klein has never been on my a-list


----------



## magikal1

Okay I have another question, for the Wera brand screwdrivers, there are alot of styles, this might be stupid to ask but which style performs the best? Anybody have any experience with different styles of drivers from Wera?

lol it gets confusing I'm not sure which option would be the best choice :blink:


----------



## Frasbee

www.chadstoolbox.com


----------



## magikal1

Yeah I've been looking at www.chadstoolbox.com and they have some sweet deals, already picked out some linesmen and *****:thumbsup:

Just trying to figure out which screw/nut drivers I should get :blink: any suggestions?


----------



## Frasbee

Nut drivers I still bought klein.

I didn't see any comprable hallow shaft nut drivers from Wera or Wiha.


----------



## electricalperson

go buy ideal tools. way better than klein. ideal linesmen pliers are the best in the industry IMO


----------



## Frasbee

I didn't like the feel of the Ideals I saw at Lowe's. They were already loose at the joint.

I would either get a pair of Channellock lineman's, or knipex.


----------



## BP_redbear

magikal1 said:


> Yeah I've been looking at www.chadstoolbox.com and they have some sweet deals, already picked out some linesmen and *****:thumbsup:
> 
> Just trying to figure out which screw/nut drivers I should get :blink: any suggestions?


Be sure to check AK Tools for Knipex. Best prices that I have found anywhere.
www.aktoolsonline.com


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> I didn't like the feel of the Ideals I saw at Lowe's. They were already loose at the joint.
> 
> I would either get a pair of Channellock lineman's, or knipex.


buy the USA made ideal tools. the china ones suck


----------



## BTSVBerni

Hi, I am Berni

As a german who is living now in Tasmania I highly recommend Knipex. Especially in all kind of Pliers.
Used them for ages and they last forever.
When I came over to Tassie I bought Cresent and Channelock pliers.....waste of money. Had to replace them every three months.
Swapped back to Knipex.
Don't know what happened to Wiha but I had a new set of screwdrivers and all the slotted ones split into pieces. Bad quality. Was much better in the past.
Now I will give the Wera (I used them too in the past) a go again. They are no longer made in germany. Hopefully the quality is as good as it was.

Problem for me is that I only can get Wiha here in Tassie. Knipex and Wera I have to order. Made a few orders at chadstoolbox and had a very good experience with them. 10 days from the US to far Tasmania is not bad.
Shippingcosts are fine too.

Regards, Berni


----------



## st0mps

i just order from chadstoolbox the knipex linesman pliers and a wera 6inch slotted screw driver try something different from the usual klein/greenlee


----------



## TOOL_5150

BTSVBerni said:


> Hi, I am Berni
> 
> As a german who is living now in Tasmania I highly recommend Knipex. Especially in all kind of Pliers.
> Used them for ages and they last forever.
> When I came over to Tassie I bought Cresent and Channelock pliers.....waste of money. Had to replace them every three months.
> Swapped back to Knipex.
> Don't know what happened to Wiha but I had a new set of screwdrivers and all the slotted ones split into pieces. Bad quality. Was much better in the past.
> Now I will give the Wera (I used them too in the past) a go again. They are no longer made in germany. Hopefully the quality is as good as it was.
> 
> Problem for me is that I only can get Wiha here in Tassie. Knipex and Wera I have to order. Made a few orders at chadstoolbox and had a very good experience with them. 10 days from the US to far Tasmania is not bad.
> Shippingcosts are fine too.
> 
> Regards, Berni


Thanks for your input, and welcome to the site!

~Matt


----------



## paul d.

st0mps said:


> i just order from chadstoolbox the knipex linesman pliers and a wera 6inch slotted screw driver try something different from the usual klein/greenlee


 and after you get tired of the knipex and wera........ then what ??? some of you guys ( ? ) sound like a bunch of school girls. :whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

I was just at Sears looking at their tools and noticed that they had a tool similar to Knipex's Cobra pliers.

When I look at them closer it said "Patented" where it would have said "Germany", and when I looked on the back it said they were made in Germany and distributed by Sears Roebuck.

Sears just may be distributing Knipex tools under the Craftsman brand.


----------



## MDShunk

paul d. said:


> and after you get tired of the knipex and wera........ then what ??? some of you guys ( ? ) sound like a bunch of school girls. :whistling2:


The _*Quest For The Perfect Screwdriver *_will never end.


----------



## TOOL_5150

MDShunk said:


> The _*Quest For The Perfect Screwdriver *_will never end.


I am sure that stands true for most of here on this site. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear

paul d. said:


> and after you get tired of the knipex and wera........ then what ??? some of you guys ( ? ) sound like a bunch of school girls. :whistling2:


Well, I'm sticking with Knipex pliers and Wiha screwdrivers. I have many Wiha screwdrivers: Insulated set, Extra Heavy Duty set, Insulated 1/4" bit holding SD. And, have only had one screwdriver of Wiha's fail. A 3K ergo cabinet tip screwdriver, that I probably should have not been using on the size screw that I was turning. I returned it to them and was sent a new one. I use an 8mm Extra Heavy Duty screwdriver with the steel striking cap as my _*main*_ screwdriver _*and*_ as a beater for installation and demo. Can't dent it, chip it, twist it, or even dull it. The steel is that good, and hardened properly. 

I looked at Wera's product line, and was considering them, until I saw the "German Engineering" label. They're made somewhere else in Europe. Still, their line of screwdrivers looks pretty impressive. I haven't tried any yet.

Knipex is number one in pliers. No doubt about it. I have many of their pliers. My latest of theirs is their new 9.5" 'American' style lineman plier 09 08 240, 1000V Insulated. For non-live work I have been using my Klein J-man J2000-9NETP with bare handles, because the grips pulled off again!

Debating on whether to purchase Tenite grips for the Kleins or a Knipex Lineman (American-style) 09 01 240 with the red vinyl grips. $29.75 from AK Tools.

Who sounds like a girl?


----------



## MisterCMK

Frasbee said:


> I was just at Sears looking at their tools and noticed that they had a tool similar to Knipex's Cobra pliers.
> 
> When I look at them closer it said "Patented" where it would have said "Germany", and when I looked on the back it said they were made in Germany and distributed by Sears Roebuck.
> 
> Sears just may be distributing Knipex tools under the Craftsman brand.


Yes, those are Knipex pliers sold under the Craftsman name.


----------



## Frasbee

MisterCMK said:


> Yes, those are Knipex pliers sold under the Craftsman name.


Smartest thing they probably could've done.

I should've paid attention to the price to compare.

I would suspect they would be a few cheaper.


----------



## gilbequick

Frasbee said:


> Smartest thing they probably could've done.
> 
> I should've paid attention to the price to compare.
> 
> I would suspect they would be a few cheaper.


They are Knipex's rebranded Craftsmen. They still even call them Cobras. They're not cheaper, heck, they might even cost a few dollars more.


----------



## Aiken Colon

MDShunk said:


> The _*Quest For The Perfect Screwdriver *_will never end.


Once I get the new Wiha screwdriver up on the site I will link it. The design is interesting. I is basically an X in 1. However they way they do the bits is different. They are in the handle like everyone else's, but they flip out instead of screwing off the end cap. 

JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon

On a side note, normally the competition does not beat our prices on any hand tools. That actually holds true across 95% of our lines. In the rare occassion they do just drop us a line and we will beat it anyway.

JJ


----------



## JvH87

http://www.pbswisstools.com/index.php?id=2&L=4

Best screwdrivers ever along with Wera. I have some of the PB classic's and some insulated from the Electrotool's. And from Wera I have this set

http://www.wera.de/catalog_de.html?L=0&file=/de/schraubendreher_kraftform_kompakt_vde.html


And for pliers, nothing beats Knipex :no:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Frasbee said:


> Nut drivers I still bought klein.
> 
> I didn't see any comprable hallow shaft nut drivers from Wera or Wiha.



How about _Xcelite nut drivers? I have a 7/16 in my box that is older than dirt and abused all to hell and back and on top of that you can slide it right over a 1/4" rod and out the other side.. 
_


----------



## Lz_69

Toronto Sparky said:


> How about _Xcelite nut drivers? I have a 7/16 in my box that is older than dirt and abused all to hell and back and on top of that you can slide it right over a 1/4" rod and out the other side..
> _


I'm not sure about Xcelite but since they're owned by Cooper and I imagine that some of their stuff is now made overseas.


----------



## magikal1

Am I able to get Wera or Wiha screwdrivers with an 8" shaft? I haven't been able to find any like that so far 

Maybe I'm not looking in the right place or something lol, all I'm finding is mainly slotted and phillips and barely any robertson, and the max shaft length I've found is about 6"


----------



## partimer31

*Knipex tools*

Knipex tools thought to be the best in the industry. German Made?

I believe I saw this brand behind the counter when I paid a visit to,
DALE ELECTRIC SUPPLY located in Glen Falls, New York.

But I don't see then in there mail order catalog.

If I my suggest, you might want to give then a call on the items your
looking for and get there pricing. Yes they ship every where.

Call Toll Free (Voice): 1 -800 - 462 - 7733

LOCAL(Voice) 518 - 793 - 4927

TOLL FREE (Fax) 1 - 866 - 793 - 4467

LOCAL (Fax) 518 - 793 - 4467


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> Nut drivers I still bought klein.
> 
> I didn't see any comprable hallow shaft nut drivers from Wera or Wiha.


Wiha sells hollow shaft nutdrivers. I have a fractional inch set, and a metric set, also. They are very good.
Not sure what you mean by 'comparable'...

inch: http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/343inser.htm

metric: http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/343mmser.htm


----------



## Frasbee

Ah, everything up to 1/2''.

I need 9/16'' and higher!

But thanks for the link.


----------



## Jeff000

http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8198

Looking at these linesmen. But no fish tape puller in them like my kliens which sucks. 
I have the jman series with the blue and black handles, and I like them in general, they cut better then other linesmen I have used, but I have cut like 400 10x1 screws in the last couple weeks and now there is a gap in my cutters and I can't cleanly cut wire now. And its become much harder to cut the screws. And my grip bumps or whatever they are called on the nose are all worn out in the middle, although might be from all the live 347 splicing I have done and all that tiny arcing there is. 

Anyways, I don't want to drop the coin and be dissapointed. And will these ones fit in the outside plier holders of my klien pouch?

Or would these ones be better? 
http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7849


----------



## BP_redbear

Jeff000 said:


> http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8198
> 
> Looking at these linesmen. But no fish tape puller in them like my kliens which sucks.
> I have the jman series with the blue and black handles, and I like them in general, ...
> And my grip bumps or whatever they are called on the nose are all worn out in the middle, although might be from all the live 347 splicing I have done and all that tiny arcing there is.
> 
> Anyways, I don't want to drop the coin and be dissapointed. And will these ones fit in the outside plier holders of my klien pouch?
> 
> Or would these ones be better?
> http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7849


I would go with the Insulated ones that you have in the link. (09 08 240). Especially if you are using them on live wires, just for that added (tested/certified) protection.

Check AK Tools price first. I have found them to be less $ than Chads. I have that exact lineman plier, and it is very good quality. I have bought a few Knipex pliers from AK. www.aktools.com 

If you went with the red & blue gripped -09 Knipex, it looks like the grips are approx. the same size as Klein's J-man series, and would probably fit in a pouch that Klein's J-mans do.

Knipex also has the -09 in standard red grip 09 01 240.

Don't forget to check price with *AC Tool* (site sponsor):
http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-Hand-Tools_c_969.html


----------



## BP_redbear

magikal1 said:


> Am I able to get Wera or Wiha screwdrivers with an 8" shaft? I haven't been able to find any like that so far
> 
> Maybe I'm not looking in the right place or something lol, all I'm finding is mainly slotted and phillips and barely any robertson, and the max shaft length I've found is about 6"


Wiha has cabinet tip screwdrivers with shaft lengths of up to 200mm (7.87inch) in 3mm, 4mm, and 5mm tip width. (.118", .157", .196")
Here's a likn to the page with the cabinet tip SDs:

http://www.wihatools.com/100seri/186serie.htm

I only see 6" in square, either in cushion grip R0, R1, R2, &R3:
http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/358serie.htm

or Insulated cushion grip R1 & R2:
http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/358_VDEserie.htm


----------



## Jeff000

BP_redbear said:


> I would go with the Insulated ones that you have in the link. (09 08 240). Especially if you are using them on live wires, just for that added (tested/certified) protection.
> 
> Check AK Tools price first. I have found them to be less $ than Chads. I have that exact lineman plier, and it is very good quality. I have bought a few Knipex pliers from AK. www.aktools.com
> 
> If you went with the red & blue gripped -09 Knipex, it looks like the grips are approx. the same size as Klein's J-man series, and would probably fit in a pouch that Klein's J-mans do.
> 
> Knipex also has the -09 in standard red grip 09 01 240.
> 
> Don't forget to check price with *AC Tool* (site sponsor):
> http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-Hand-Tools_c_969.html



AK tools is the same price as chads. I checked AC first, but they are much more expensive and don't have the 9 1/2" insulated model. 

I would love the insulated ones, not sure why but I always seem to be the guy dealing with live splices in areas that can not be shut down (airport right now). Might be because I dont have a problem with it, lol. 

Just worried that little extra part on the insulated will prevent them from staying snug in my pouch, And I cant find them local anywhere.

Anyone have or use these knipex? I hope I will like them.


----------



## BP_redbear

*Do you need exact measurement of grips?*



Jeff000 said:


> AK tools is the same price as chads. I checked AC first, but they are much more expensive and don't have the 9 1/2" insulated model.
> 
> I would love the insulated ones...
> Just worried that little extra part on the insulated will prevent them from staying snug in my pouch...
> 
> Anyone have or use these knipex? I hope I will like them.


Those are the Knipex that I have (Insulated). I like them.

Do you want an exact measurement on the pliers (at the finger guard of the handles)?
I can do that, and take a pic of them next to my Klein J-mans if it helps... tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff000

BP_redbear said:


> Those are the Knipex that I have (Insulated). I like them.
> 
> Do you want an exact measurement on the pliers (at the finger guard of the handles)?
> I can do that, and take a pic of them next to my Klein J-mans if it helps... tomorrow.


That would be sweet, thanks  
I assume you like them more then your kliens?


----------



## BP_redbear

Yes, I would say I like them more than the Klein. They are nearly identical in shape and size. The Knipex knives on the cutter are just a slight bit longer, not much. The Klein's knives are pretty long. The main difference that I have noticed is that the cross-hatched teeth at the end gripping area seem to be staying sharp longer on the Knipex than on the J-2000 Klein, which are supposed to be the best that Klein has for cutting anyway.

The action just feels a little more precise on the Knipex, if that is the correct word. There is less play in the joint on the Knipex, yet it is smoother. The Kleins have loosened up a bit, but I have to keep putting penetrant in the Kleins to keep them working through the full range of motion. And the grips of the Jman pulled off while using the tape pulling slot. I epoxied them back on which lasted for a few months until they pulled off again. I am currently using them w/ no grips.

The Knipex have gripping teeth in the area behind the hinge, which works good for gripping a tape. 

I haven't cut a lot of screws with either, I suppose eventually _any_ cutter will wear down. I'll bet the Knipex hold up longer...

To Klein's defense, I have been hammering with them pretty hard on things, including a Wiha Extra heavy SD with steel striking cap, and the Kleins keep on truckin'...


----------



## Aiken Colon

Jeff000 said:


> AK tools is the same price as chads. I checked AC first, but they are much more expensive and don't have the 9 1/2" insulated model.
> 
> I would love the insulated ones, not sure why but I always seem to be the guy dealing with live splices in areas that can not be shut down (airport right now). Might be because I dont have a problem with it, lol.
> 
> Just worried that little extra part on the insulated will prevent them from staying snug in my pouch, And I cant find them local anywhere.
> 
> Anyone have or use these knipex? I hope I will like them.


The 09 08 240 would be $49.97. Home Depot currently has the lowest price in the country at $47.97, but since they have a presence in all 50 states you have top pay sales tax and freight on top of that. 

What items were much more expensive on? I have checked almost everyones inventory and prices and 98% of the time we are cheaper. Occasionally Grainger or Chads will have a close out on items they just have sitting around and will be at 50% of cost, but that is super rare. 

JJ


----------



## BP_redbear

Aiken Colon said:


> The 09 08 240 would be $49.97. Home Depot currently has the lowest price in the country at $47.97, but since they have a presence in all 50 states you have top pay sales tax and freight on top of that.
> 
> What item were much more expensive on? I have checked almost everyones inventory and prices and 98% of the time we are cheaper. Occasionally Grainger or Chads will have a close out on items they just have sitting around and will be at 50% of cost, but that is super rare.
> 
> JJ


Knipex 09 08 240 @ *$43.99* from AK Tools. Their regular price.
http://www.aktoolsonline.com/Linesman.html

$29.75 09 01 240 regular grips.
$38.22 09 02 240 cushion grips.
$43.99 09 08 240 1000V Insulated grips
That's where I got my 09 08 240 Insulated Knipex. I believe that was before I knew about AC Tools.
I will check with you guys first, before I buy more Knipex or Wiha, to see if you're less, can match, or at least come close.


----------



## Aiken Colon

BP_redbear said:


> Knipex 09 08 240 @ *$43.99* from AK Tools. Their regular price.
> http://www.aktoolsonline.com/Linesman.html
> 
> $29.75 09 01 240 regular grips.
> $38.22 09 02 240 cushion grips.
> $43.99 09 08 240 1000V Insulated grips
> That's where I got my 09 08 240 Insulated Knipex. I believe that was before I knew about AC Tools.
> I will check with you guys first, before I buy more Knipex or Wiha, to see if you're less, can match, or at least come close.


wow your right, now I am forced to beat it, hehe. $41.79. There may be a catch on this item though. I am not showing it in the Knipex book only on the German site. I have no idea what cost even is on it. If AK can get it, then we can as well. After all we can afford a toll free number and don't answer the phone "hello". :boxing:
JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon

We have to make up the cost of being Electrician Talk sponsor somehow, right?

Chris :jester:


----------



## MisterCMK

Aiken Colon said:


> We have to make up the cost of being Electrician Talk sponsor somehow, right?
> 
> Chris :jester:


Crap, I just ordered Kinpex stuff from Chadstoolbox on Sunday. I'll have to remember you guys next time.


----------



## Frasbee

Yeah, if you offer comparable prices, I'll order from here as well.

Otherwise I'll get those items from chad's.


----------



## Aiken Colon

Frasbee said:


> Yeah, if you offer comparable prices, I'll order from here as well.
> 
> Otherwise I'll get those items from chad's.



We do our best to keep on top of the prices. There are so many Knipex products and the stores you guys have mentioned are always competing with each other and slashing prices. They do this a little more heavily because that's all they carry.

We consider Knipex to be a "high-value" product. They're not priced in line with the Klien tools because they are on another level, in my opinion. Becuase of this, I don't feel that we need to "duke it out" with the competition everytime they lower their price 3 bucks. I know that's good your you guys (the end user), but ultimately it makes for very low profits, bad customer service, unreliable shipping, and a distributor that dosen't tend to it's customers' needs properly because the profit margins become so low. Sometimes, Chad and AK will have prices that beat us and sometimes they won't. For the most part we stay right in line with those guys and also offer tracking numbers and insurance with our customers' orders. 

I'm going to have our web guy go through and get some of these prices back in line. As always, we love being a sponsor here.


Chris


----------



## cdnelectrician

Jeff000 said:


> http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8198
> 
> Looking at these linesmen. But no fish tape puller in them like my kliens which sucks.
> I have the jman series with the blue and black handles, and I like them in general, they cut better then other linesmen I have used, but I have cut like 400 10x1 screws in the last couple weeks and now there is a gap in my cutters and I can't cleanly cut wire now. And its become much harder to cut the screws. And my grip bumps or whatever they are called on the nose are all worn out in the middle, although might be from all the live 347 splicing I have done and all that tiny arcing there is.
> 
> Anyways, I don't want to drop the coin and be dissapointed. And will these ones fit in the outside plier holders of my klien pouch?
> 
> Or would these ones be better?
> http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7849


Well, cutting 10 x 1's all the time will do that to most any brand of pliers. The steel they use for those screws is pretty tough!

And working 347 live? I hope you are wearing PPE. One mistake with 347 and your gonzo.


----------



## BP_redbear

*Knipex Insulated lineman vs. Klein J2000-9 (grip size)*



BP_redbear said:


> Do you want an exact measurement on the pliers (at the finger guard of the handles)?
> I can do that, and take a pic of them next to my Klein J-mans if it helps... tomorrow.





> *Jeff000* That would be sweet, thanks
> I assume you like them more then your kliens?


The Knipex grips on the 09 08 240 Insulated 9.5" lineman plier measures just under 2 5/8" across the finger guard by 1 1/8" wide versus 1 7/8 by just under 7/8" for the Klein J2000-9NETP grips. (The Klein is actually wider further out toward the end of the grip than at the finger guards (at the palm swell), at 2 3/16".

































Hope this helps...


----------



## magikal1

Has anybody tried out these linesman pliers?:w00t:

http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Prem...Puller-and-Crimping-Die-30-435_p_0-1090.html#

Also has anyone ever tried out these screwdrivers? They look pretty sweet:thumbsup:

http://www.wihatools.com/500seri/534serie.htm


----------



## Kevin J

Whoa, for that price, I would hope they do the work themselves. I would probably cry if I had those and burnt em.


----------



## BP_redbear

magikal1 said:


> Has anybody tried out these linesman pliers?:w00t:
> 
> http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Prem...Puller-and-Crimping-Die-30-435_p_0-1090.html#


Uh, no... (well, randomkiller got one to test, from member and site sponsor AC Tools 'aiken colon'. I have no idea why they are so expensive... other companies make chrome plated lineman pliers.... Just not mirror polished.



> *magikal1* Also has anyone ever tried out these screwdrivers? They look pretty sweet:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/500seri/534serie.htm


Yes, they are! Unless you are an auto mechanic or a machine mechanic who regularly works on oily, greasy machines, I would suggest these... (the 530 series)
http://www.wihatools.com/500seri/530serie.htm

with the red and black grips. Same super duty construction, but better grip when dry, especially with gloves. 

The black ones' grips are relitavely harder, and don't offer quite the grip as the red & black grips on the 'Extra Heavy Duty' line from Wiha. 

(I have the red & black set, a former co-worker had the black ones).

Both are extremely heavy duty, as the hex shaft runs all the way through the handle to the steel striking cap. And with the hex bolster, you can put a wrench or pliers on there for added torque. 

I have beat up my 8mm (5/16") one pretty hard, and the shaft is not bent at all. The tip is still sharp. With them being CV tool steel (chrome vanadium, it posses a high content of chrome, and is very resistant to rust (compared to standard tool steel).

And, the Germans know how to harden steel properly...


----------



## st0mps

i just got a wera 6inch slotted screw driver in the mail and it seems alot more beefy and stronger then your regular klein/greenlee one's , im waiting on my wiha #2 philips 6inch hopefully its nice as well


----------



## Tulbox

*Knipex sources*

You can find Knipex at Acklands Grainger, Windsor Factory Supply 
or on line at www.crawfordtool.co, chadstoolbox.com



magikal1 said:


> I live in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada, and I was just wondering if anybody here is from the Niagara Region that knows where I would be able to pick up any of these brands at a store? Or would I have to order them online?
> 
> Im in my first year of my apprenticeship and yeah I have all Klein drivers, and pliers and everything, but the teeth on the linesmen flatten out quickly, leaving me slipping off and almost hitting myself lol, and the drivers have definately declined in quality, the guy I'm apprenticing under swears by Klein, but he has the older model drivers, that were made perfectly. Especially the newer Robertson style drivers with the different tip, I turned one screw to put a box on and it rounded off, I went to Canadian Tire and got myself a better screwdriver for a fraction of the price. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm just looking for tools I can buy once, and not have to replace every day/ month. It gets expensive, especially since this is my first year lol.
> 
> I'm not against paying premium for tools, but they should be able to stand up to the work I perform on a regular basis.
> 
> If anybody could point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated! I specifically like screwdrivers with an 8" shaft, as they're handy and fit nicely in my Ideal Tufftote.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shieldcracker

Has anybody tried out these linesman pliers?:w00t:

http://www.aikencolon.com/9-14-Premi...p_0-1090.html#

Also has anyone ever tried out these screwdrivers? They look pretty sweet:thumbsup:

http://www.wihatools.com/500seri/534serie.htm 

Those pliers are made by ideal the price shown is probably the list price, in reality you can get these pliers for about $35


----------



## BP_redbear

shieldcracker said:


> ... has anyone ever tried out these screwdrivers? They look pretty sweet:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/500seri/534serie.htm


Wiha makes excellent screwdrivers.

I have a lot of various Wiha tools. Keep an eye out on their website. Most of them I bought were on special at the time. WIha is constantly having 30 to 50% off their normal list prices, and monthly specials. (One of the manufacturers that sells direct to individuals, and prices are not way out of line).
I have the set of that SD with the red and black handles. In my opinion, unless you are a grease monkey whose tools are frequently oily and/or wet, go with the red & black ones. 

The grip is better when dry. A co-worker had the set you linked, and the 'cushion' part of the grip is less 'grippy' on the all black ones, actually a little slippery in dry hands, and especially in gloves that have no grip, like inexpensive cotton gloves, or probably rawhide leather gloves. 

(He is probably still using them, though, because the steel that Wiha uses, and the way that they harden them 'properly' is second to none, in my experience). ...well, except for another German manufacturer; Bahco, Felo, or PB Swiss (Switzerland). I have not personally tried any of the others, except the Bahco. 

Next ones I buy will be Felo, or PB Swiss.


----------



## Tulbox

dont forget Witte who is the largest of all the German manufacturers. I get mine at Grainger


----------



## BP_redbear

Tulbox said:


> dont forget Witte who is the largest of all the German manufacturers. I get mine at Grainger


Ah, yes. Good point. 

Witte... Another that I haven't owned, but have used. Very good quality, also.


----------



## Mastertorturer

magikal1 said:


> I live in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada, and I was just wondering if anybody here is from the Niagara Region that knows where I would be able to pick up any of these brands at a store? Or would I have to order them online?
> 
> Im in my first year of my apprenticeship and yeah I have all Klein drivers, and pliers and everything, but the teeth on the linesmen flatten out quickly, leaving me slipping off and almost hitting myself lol, and the drivers have definately declined in quality, the guy I'm apprenticing under swears by Klein, but he has the older model drivers, that were made perfectly. Especially the newer Robertson style drivers with the different tip, I turned one screw to put a box on and it rounded off, I went to Canadian Tire and got myself a better screwdriver for a fraction of the price. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm just looking for tools I can buy once, and not have to replace every day/ month. It gets expensive, especially since this is my first year lol.
> 
> I'm not against paying premium for tools, but they should be able to stand up to the work I perform on a regular basis.
> 
> If anybody could point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated! I specifically like screwdrivers with an 8" shaft, as they're handy and fit nicely in my Ideal Tufftote.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


If you're from canada how could you not get the Original Robertson Screwdrivers! The Robertson tip is a Canadian invention. Ideal Industries is in partnership with them and most suppliers have them. 

They are the best. Just so you know. They are well insulated too even though we all know we shouldn't use em like that.


----------



## Tulbox

*Insulated!!!!!*

Be careful the screwdrivers in that picture are not insulated. Just because they have plastic handles do not make them insulated.


----------



## lemau

hi guys...
my opinion about knipex,wera and wiha..

KNIPEX : It good quality for playars and cutter..very heavy duty...made in germany..i love it 

WIHA & WERA
My favorite screwdriver  heavy duty and good looking...  high quality..made in germany too...


----------



## jza

Mike_586 said:


> If things are similar to what they are in Ottawa, considering we're in the same province and things should be somewhat similar.
> 
> Wera you should be able to find in some branches of Westburne or Nedco. I've never seen Wiha at an electrical wholesalers, but it seems to be a popular brand with a lot of electronic wholesalers. Active Components is one that comes to mind.


Never seen Wera at either of the two Nedco's or Westburne's in Ottawa.


----------



## Bad

BTSVBerni said:


> Now I will give the Wera (I used them too in the past) a go again. They are no longer made in germany.


Sorry to bump up such an old thread but is this true about Wera no longer being made in Germany?


----------



## Dave L

The Wera drivers I got over the summer all have made in germany on them. If they moved production elsewhere but still had the same quality I dont think I would care. I try to buy good quality stuff the fact that it may come from Germany or USA or Canada is secondary.


----------



## The Motts

Bad said:


> Sorry to bump up such an old thread but is this true about Wera no longer being made in Germany?


I have some Wera that are made in the Czech Republic.


----------



## Lz_69

Bad said:


> Sorry to bump up such an old thread but is this true about Wera no longer being made in Germany?


I think they have made some stuff in other countries for years... like Czech Republic.


----------



## mark35

I guess I should get out more often, I haven't heard of most of the brands mentioned in this thread. I'm thinking about maybe picking up some insulated Wiha's but the price is less than half of an insulated Klein, why is that?


----------



## Acadian9

mark35 said:


> I guess I should get out more often, I haven't heard of most of the brands mentioned in this thread. I'm thinking about maybe picking up some insulated Wiha's but the price is less than half of an insulated Klein, why is that?


Klein is just more expensive than Wiha. I guess because Klein is so well known they can sell things for a lot more.


----------



## Frasbee

mark35 said:


> I guess I should get out more often, I haven't heard of most of the brands mentioned in this thread. I'm thinking about maybe picking up some insulated Wiha's but the price is less than half of an insulated Klein, why is that?


Insulated kleins are a joke as far as price in concerned.


----------



## Bkessler

Frasbee said:


> Insulated kleins are a joke as far as price in concerned.


I ve been using the ironworkers line mans that are hardened steel, hooked handle and spring loaded and love them, best linemans ever. I don't really care much about the insulated handles.


----------



## chewy

mark35 said:


> I guess I should get out more often, I haven't heard of most of the brands mentioned in this thread. I'm thinking about maybe picking up some insulated Wiha's but the price is less than half of an insulated Klein, why is that?


The wihas insulation is a hard wearing plastic, sparkys over here use them as day to day tools.


----------



## mark35

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

